# Can't sign in



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

This is not my name. When I try to sign in it tells me I get my password wrong. When I ask for my password to be sent, I try several and am told that email address is not recognized. When it says contact an administrator, I am sent to outer space and have no idea what is happening. Is there another way to get help?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

There's a Contact Us link at the bottom of every page. Never create a new account as the automated system will then terminate both.

Click that link and supply your original credentials and you'll get your original account restored. Thanks


----------

